# Lost my original Doe



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

My first doe has died.
I'm am perplexed.
She was fine last night.
She had a litter yesterday. All seemed fine.
This morning I went out to check on things and she had lost her insides. It is horrible to see. I am feeling very sick about the pain she must have endured. 
I don't have high hope for her newborns. I have no one to foster them to. Double whammy.
Has anyone had this happen to a rabbit. I guess she must have prolapsed or something. There is no sign of animal attack what so ever.
I hate funeral day.


----------



## nawma (Apr 27, 2013)

Im very sorry for your loss. I too have lost a doe unexpectedly. She was due to kindle the next day. Nature can be cruel at times.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Apr 27, 2013)

Awww so sorry for your losses alsea1 and nawma. Thats sad to hear.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sorry for you to nawma.
I just got back from Eugene. This other breeder had a New Zealand doe that was just finishing up having a litter. He will foster them in with her litter. Whew. I'm glad there were only four.
He sold me a real pretty pure bred Red New Zealand doe. She is four months old. Born on my birthday. I will post some pics soon.
He also had giant chinchilla rabbits. Very tempting.  They are huge.
But anyway, back to housework.  Later I will have to go out and clean ol White Does cage.  I cremated her this morning.  

Let us all pray no more animals die from unexpected illness or accident.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Apr 27, 2013)

That is awesome you found someone to foster the kits and congratulations on the new NZR doe!         Sending  prayers that all goes well and everybody stays healthy!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here she is. She is four months old.


----------



## nawma (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful doe Alsea!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Her breeder seems like a very responsible sort.
He just emailed me to let me know if I need to rehome her that he would like to have her back.
I didnt thing that was the case with most rabbit breeders. Especially meat types.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Apr 28, 2013)

She's nice alsea1! Congratultions!  What are you going to name her?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your white doe. If my experience is anything to go by, prolapses are very rare; I've had it happen once in almost 30 years of raising rabbits.

How marvelous that you were able to arrange for the kits to be fostered, and congrats on your new doe!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you bunnylady.
I'm glad to hear this is not a common occurrance with rabbits.
I am keeping the name the breeder gave her.
Lil Ginger


----------



## Gagroundhog (Apr 28, 2013)

Awww Lil Ginger.  Thats a sweet name for her! I just love her color!


----------

